# Alphabet Animals game



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2014)

The rules are simple.


Post facts and/or images of an animal (living, extinct, cryptid, or mythical), but keep it in alphabetical order.

I'll start with "A".







Amur Leopards live further north than any other subspecies of leopard, and are critically endangered.


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2014)

Banana slugs include second largest species of land slug in the world. They live in coniferous rainforests along the Pacific coast of North America. 



Spoiler: somewhat disturbing



They have relatively large... male bits. Sometimes they get stuck together and have to bite it off


. The University of California has a banana slug as a mascot.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 1, 2015)

C is for Cats, a super cute little carnivore thats loved by most of the internet. X3


----------



## Philip Grabban (Aug 16, 2019)

D is for dogs


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 17, 2019)

E... Electric eel! Bzzzt!


----------



## Cynder (Aug 20, 2019)

Fruit bats are incapable of laryngeal echolocation


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2019)

It's the golden eagle! It's one of several "booted eagles" that have feathers all the way down to their feet instead of bare legs.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 21, 2019)

Honey Badger Don't Care


----------



## Octavio (Dec 6, 2022)

Iguanadon.
https://images.dinosaurpictures.org/iguanodon-1_e1e9.jpg
The Iguanodon is a large herbivorous dinosaur that lived in the Late Jurassic and Early Cretaceous periods (between 161.2 to 99.6 million years ago). The fossil distribution shows the species lived predominantly in Europe but might have lived in North Africa and North America as well. The Iguanodon was first identified and named based on a handful of teeth fossils discovered in the 19th century. The teeth looked like they were from a giant iguana, hence the name Iguanodon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 9, 2022)

Japanese macaque,  aka snow monkey


----------



## Octavio (Dec 9, 2022)

Kangaroo
There are 60 species of kangaroo, and one of them can climb trees!
Together they're called a Mob.
Kangaroos belong to the animal family Macropodidae, which literally means 'big foot.'
They are unable to move backwards.
Male kangaroos compete to see who's the fiercest.
Baby kangaroos ( joeys) are the size of a jellybean.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2022)

Lemurs,  who apparently like to move it move it


----------



## Octavio (Dec 11, 2022)

Macaroni Penguin.
Macaroni Penguins are black and white like every other Penguin species. But they can be distinguished by the tuft of orange feathers on their heads.

Fun Fact: Macaroni Penguins can reach a depth of 200 feet in the sea.


----------

